# 2nd craft show



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 9, 2015)

Got my second craft show this weekend and figured I'd show off what all I've been working on the past few weeks. Got a wide selection of stuff. Bread boards, serving trays, magnetic bottle openers, pens, bow ties bottle openers and pallet wine racks. Started out slow, didn't sell anything for almost 2 hours but traffic of people seemed pretty slow. But it picked up a lot and did pretty well by the end of the day, of course I don't know what people consider good monetarily wise for a show. My first show I did one of my neighbors, kids are the worst at shows. Today every time kids came in they touched every freaking thing and especially pens, one kid picked up a nice rollerball pen and decided to twist the wrong way until it messed it up, hoping I can fix it. Really wanted to say something but I didn't and just moved them away but gosh kids are annoying at shows. Sold a handful but if you want people to stop into your spot, make wooden bow ties and they will haha.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 9, 2015)

Emily looks happy that you took her pic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 9, 2015)

I think she was in the middle of saying "are you taking a picture", if i would have told her she would have ran off.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

cool stuff joseph those bread boards and fruit platters are sharp good luck sell a ton

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 9, 2015)

Joe - Thats one hell of an assortment! You've been busy. Great looking offerings too. No surprise to me you did well. Nice job.


----------



## Sprung (May 9, 2015)

Very nice, Joe! Looks like some great pieces!

BTW - the bottle opener that you've got mounted to the boards - where do you get yours? I've been trying to find a place to buy some and haven't found a good place to yet.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks, I think I have like 12 different different items or variations of an item haha. I hate making the same thing over and over again, don't want to get burnt out. Plus having only a couple of things like only cutting boards or pens, if the person didn't come there wanting that they'll move on quick, having a bunch of different stuff to look at helps I think. I think my stuff also stands out because most of the woodworkers who I've seen sell at shows here usually just use plain walnut, cherry and maple for the most part which gets kind of boring. I think throwing in ambrosia maple, some exotics mixed in and curly stuff helps too. One thing I need to learn is quit waiting until the last minute to make everything, yesterday I took off work and did most of my pens and the day before did all of my bowls, I procrastinate way too much haha. The one serving tray I have made of all walnut, it's got a little curl but it's so much darker than most of my walnut it just looks awesome, I've got one 8 foot board and like half of one left, right at a crotch piece at the top with sap and tons of curl, afraid to use the rest haha.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 9, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Joe! Looks like some great pieces!
> 
> BTW - the bottle opener that you've got mounted to the boards - where do you get yours? I've been trying to find a place to buy some and haven't found a good place to yet.



Are you talking about the bottle opener part? If so I assume you aren't talking about the UK one haha, but I get the black ones at hobby lobby, usually on sale for like 50% off which makes them cost $1.50, cheapest you can find them anywhere.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 9, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Are you talking about the bottle opener part? If so I assume you aren't talking about the UK one haha, but I get the black ones at hobby lobby, usually on sale for like 50% off which makes them cost $1.50, cheapest you can find them anywhere.



Thanks! Going to have to try and find them the next time I get dragged into Hobby Lobby. (And, yes, the black ones, lol!)


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2015)

Wow, you've been busy! lots of nice looking stuff. I found shows were always a crap shoot, hope you did well...


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2015)

Can't believe you procrastinated what with all the projects you had on display! Great assortment -- something for everyone! Chuck


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2015)

If you did all that last minute I'd hate to see what you can crank out in 2 weeks! Nice assortment, I really like those bread boards of yours! Tony


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 10, 2015)

Well I consider last minute right at 2 weeks haha, I work full time so it's a lot of stuff to get done in a couple weeks working after work and on the weekends. Can be kind of stressful having to finish stuff up late but it's nice all the complements I get, if complements could help buy more tools haha.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2015)

Awesome array of wood goodies Joe ! I like the handles on your bread boards, nice touch .


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2015)

Joe, I fully understand! I work 60+ at my job, then try to get some woodworking done after that! Tony


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 10, 2015)

Finally done and everything put up, freaking pooped but was a good time. Didn't do as well today as yesterday but was close, before costs I made almost 12 times the booth fee, so was def profitable for the weekend. Had tons of cards taken and got my name out there a lot which will hopefully lead to future sales.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

